# Does anyone carry a 92/96?



## NordicGunner (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone here uses a Beretta 92/96 for a carry weapon. It is a pretty big gun to be lugging around everyday so I'm wondering if there is anyone out there that does it.

If you do carry it, what kind of holster do you use? Type, brand, how concealable, and is it comfortable. 

I'm sure there will be at least one person here that has some sort of tactical carry M9 set up so that is a welcome reply too.

Just curious,
Nordic


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry an M9/92FS every day over here. It's a good, reliable gun, though not what I would choose if left to my own devices. I obviously don't have to worry about concealment here.

Around the base/FOB, I use a Galco shoulder system with the gun on one side and two magazines and a Surefire on the other. It is very comfortable, and works regardless of whether I am in duty uniform or beltless PT uniform. To use this system for concealment, though, I'd need to choose a smaller gun.

When I wear my armor, as when on guard duty or outside the wire, I use a Blackhawk Serpa attached directly to the armor.

Edit: Before I deployed, I bought and carried a 92FS for about three months. I just wanted to get practiced on the gun I'd be carrying here. I used a Galco Combat Master OWB, which was very comfortable and concealable for the size of the gun. The gun is huge on a guy my size (5'8"), though. I was able to conceal it, but not with the ease of, say, my Glock 26 or even Glock 17.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have carried one in the past. The Beretta 92fs I have now I have had a little over a year and I am trying to keep it like new. 
When I did carry one I carried it in one of my own IWB holsters. IWB it hides fine, it is a bit bulky, though not really any thicker than most other service sized guns, but you can get used to it. For OWB I used ( and still have) a Don Hume semi-open front pancake holster. OWB it is a little harder to hide since the barrel is so long it can peek out from under your shirt.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I carry a 92FS in a Safariland IWB holster at 6 o'clock. It conceals just fine unless I'm wearing a snug t-shirt.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I tote my 96FS around in a Bianchi X15 medium shoulder holster.*


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Easy to carry concealed*

The 96 is easy to carry concealed with a little thought. Notice my avatar has a DeSanits Speed Scabbard and dual mag pouch. I generally use a Gould and Goodrich belt slide for most of my hot weather carry and the DeSantis for IDPA competition. Carried just behiind the point of your hip, you will find to be comfortable and concealable. I am in and out of an F-150 Supercrew on jobsites all day with mine including some less than desirable neighborhoods in urban Atlanta. Cold weather will find me using a Don Hume Shoulder Holster with a dual mag pouch on the off side. I am 6'2" and 258 so hiding this is not an issue.


----------

